# Southern Pacific Rattlesnake



## kevin91172 (Jul 25, 2011)

Friend caught 4 of these in trip to California,he let me get a pair.






---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

This is the male,female in deep shed...........


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice looking specimen! But C o helleri have a reportedly devastating bite! Not one you want to mess with too much. But they are pretty awesome and definately a more managable size for a Crotalus. Good to see you again Kevin.


----------



## spinningspider (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok ok fine here's my male.


----------



## kevin91172 (Jul 26, 2011)

spinningspider said:


> Ok ok fine here's my male.


Nice..Mine's bigger! LOL!!!  1 up! You still looking for cottonmouth?Were you the one?


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 26, 2011)

*That's awesome, I love the spp... I rescued a juvie not too long ago. I grew so fond of him after he was healthy again ( and named him, don't ever name an animal you plan on letting go ), that I couldn't let him go.*

*STRIKER: *


----------



## kevin91172 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice! he had one just like that,it was a little male.

  I think I am going to steal that name from you! No one around here will know....Cool man


----------



## spinningspider (Jul 26, 2011)

kevin91172 said:


> Nice..Mine's bigger! LOL!!!  1 up! You still looking for cottonmouth?Were you the one?


ya if you could get us a cottonmouth that'd be cool. my snake is almost 4 foot. lol i think he may be a bit bigger than your guy. this photo makes him look small.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 27, 2011)

kevin91172 said:


> Nice! he had one just like that,it was a little male.
> 
> I think I am going to steal that name from you! No one around here will know....Cool man


Haha the names all yours  ... Even tho I love the babies coloration, I can't wait for him to get bigger. I got a nice 150gal set up for him that i'm going to do a cool pacific scene just for him


----------



## MD92 (Jul 27, 2011)

Those are awesome you guys. Do you find them hard to keep? I've always been fascinated in them.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 28, 2011)

Could one of you pros do a little clarifying for me? What is this kids full scientific name, the scientific name of the western timber rattler, and what is the common name for crotalidae sustrurus?


----------



## spinningspider (Jul 28, 2011)

these are Crotalus viridis helleri, southern Pacific rattlesnakes. they range along the coast of southern California into Baja. they very in coloration from almost black to light brown. acutally, one good place to find black specimens is in the hollywood hills! like most rattlesnakes these are not hard to keep but like all venomous they are not for beginners. helleri also have REALLY toxic venom for NA rattlesnakes. Sean Bush from venom ER has said they are the most toxic snake he treats bites for, the neurotoxic effects rival that of the mojave, if not worse. They also have 2 types of venom classified as A and B making bite treatment more difficult.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jul 28, 2011)

spinningspider said:


> these are Crotalus viridis helleri, southern Pacific rattlesnakes. they range along the coast of southern California into Baja. they very in coloration from almost black to light brown. acutally, one good place to find black specimens is in the hollywood hills! like most rattlesnakes these are not hard to keep but like all venomous they are not for beginners. helleri also have REALLY toxic venom for NA rattlesnakes. Sean Bush from venom ER has said they are the most toxic snake he treats bites for, the neurotoxic effects rival that of the mojave, if not worse. They also have 2 types of venom classified as A and B making bite treatment more difficult.


*It's a nice mix of Myotoxin  ( which causes Rhabdomyolysis ) / Nerotoxin mix:drool:....:barf: not something to mess around with. Crotalus oreganus helleri is actually one of the 7 subspecies but this is the one in our area. I agree that it is more then likely worse then a Mojave. I've never come across a very black specimen before I'll have to check out Hollywood Hills, are you specifically talking about the Griffith Park area? *


----------



## spinningspider (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know for sure where. but I have heard of guys catching them by the hollywood sign.


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 28, 2011)

The Snark said:


> Could one of you pros do a little clarifying for me? What is this kids full scientific name, the scientific name of the western timber rattler, and what is the common name for crotalidae sustrurus?


The Scientific name of the Timber Rattler is Crotalus horridus horridus. The Southern variation of the Timber is the Canebrake and it is Crotalus horridus atricaudatus. If you are referring to the genus Sistrurus then you have the Pygmy Rattlesnakes and Massasauga. There are numerous species of either if you can be more specific as to which you are talking about we can help out!


----------



## The Snark (Jul 29, 2011)

the toe cutter said:


> The Scientific name of the Timber Rattler is Crotalus horridus horridus. The Southern variation of the Timber is the Canebrake and it is Crotalus horridus atricaudatus. If you are referring to the genus Sistrurus then you have the Pygmy Rattlesnakes and Massasauga. There are numerous species of either if you can be more specific as to which you are talking about we can help out!


If I might point out, where the Crotalus is and what it is called seems to be a giant mish mosh and goofupidus rex. As example, Wikipedia places the horridus along the east coast and this viridis as the Prarie rattler of the midwest and Canada. Every time I do a search I come up with more contradictions and confusion. (check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus)

Let me narrow this down for my own personal reference.
In the eastern Sierras south of Mt. Whitney I encountered dozens of the same kind of rattler. These are ____________.
I my wandering of the San Gabriel mountains, from Altadena, Chantry flats area and out to the Cajon pass I occasionally came across rattlers that all looked similar but were far less abundant than the Sierras kids. These So Cal kids are __________.
?????????


----------

